# Buttercup is dying



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Help me please this might be the last chance to save her …









Chestnut is crying too









Might be the last chook family photo.. nothing will be the same without buttercup I love her ️


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

@robin416 HELP ME I KNOW U CAN HELP ME JUST GIVE ME SOME HOPE AT LEAST


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If she is internally laying there is nothing I can do to help. The only help would be a veterinarian and her being spayed. 

There are just some things none of us can do anything about and this would be one of them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If she is internally laying there is nothing I can do to help. The only help would be a veterinarian and her being spayed.
> 
> There are just some things none of us can do anything about and this would be one of them.


I just called some vets myself nobody answered and picked up omg this is so dumb my poor chicken is sick and the dumb vet not even picking up UGH


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> If she is internally laying there is nothing I can do to help. The only help would be a veterinarian and her being spayed.
> 
> There are just some things none of us can do anything about and this would be one of them.


I found a vet for chickens but it’s like an hour away my parents won’t take me omg I’m so angry I’m just gonna walk there with buttercup


----------



## SilkieGirl (Apr 29, 2021)

Be careful. Is there anyone who will help you? I pray she'll be okay. Blessings.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Be careful. Is there anyone who will help you? I pray she'll be okay. Blessings.


Well I don’t have anyone to help me im just helpless with my poor buttercup I’m so sad


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

SilkieGirl said:


> Be careful. Is there anyone who will help you? I pray she'll be okay. Blessings.


I wish I can be a year older so I can just drive myself ugh I’m so helpless I can ask my neighbours I guess but idk I’m scared I’m so scared I don’t know what to do


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I feel bad for you and her but there is nothing we can do. The only thing I suggest you to do is keep researching for a vet..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I feel bad for you and her but there is nothing we can do. The only thing I suggest you to do is keep researching for a vet..


I found a vet my parents won’t take me Ugh I’m scared I don’t know if I should ask my neighbors I’ve never went to somewhere far myself since that vet is an hour away


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I found a vet my parents won’t take me Ugh I’m scared I don’t know if I should ask my neighbors I’ve never went to somewhere far myself since that vet is an hour away


I might be able to find you a chicken vet if you could tell me what current city your willing to drive to..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I might be able to find you a chicken vet if you could tell me what current city your willing to drive to..


I already found one and I can’t drive yet I wish I can drive but I don’t even got a driving liscence


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well you said that it's an hour away maybe I can find one that is closer. What area do you want me to look in for you?


----------



## ChickenMom24 (Feb 14, 2021)

I am sorry. 😢 I hope you can figure something out, but I don’t have any suggestions for you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wish I could help but I live a long ways from you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Well you said that it's an hour away maybe I can find one that is closer. What area do you want me to look in for you?


Ontario


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

lovely_chooks said:


> Help me please this might be the last chance to save her …
> View attachment 42427
> 
> 
> ...


Try soaking Buttercup in a container of warm water up to her sides. While she is soaking in the warm water, reach under her and gently massage her underside front to rear, like a gentle massage. Do this for about 30 minutes.

The warm water will relax her and expand her innards. Massaging her underside will encourage her to move the egg along. Then put on a disposable glove and use olive oil or vegetable oil to lubricate her vent area and just inside her vent. This will help her lay the stuck egg.
Sometimes they will lay an egg in the water. Repeat the soaking in warm water procedure as necessary and hopefully she'll lay an egg for you.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

dawg53 said:


> Try soaking Buttercup in a container of warm water up to her sides. While she is soaking in the warm water, reach under her and gently massage her underside front to rear, like a gentle massage. Do this for about 30 minutes.
> 
> The warm water will relax her and expand her innards. Massaging her underside will encourage her to move the egg along. Then put on a disposable glove and use olive oil or vegetable oil to lubricate her vent area and just inside her vent. This will help her lay the stuck egg.
> Sometimes they will lay an egg in the water. Repeat the soaking in warm water procedure as necessary and hopefully she'll lay an egg for you.


I tried that once but she ended up pooping light green stuff. I’ll do that again tomorrow. But I’ve got school so I’m not sure if I just put her in the coop or open the door and let her free range?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I'd let her free range.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ontario


Ok, thanks! I can try and find one.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Is Toronto, ON Canada close to you? I found a bird vet in that area..
Here is their name. 
*The Links Road Animal & Bird Clinic*


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Is Toronto, ON Canada close to you? I found a bird vet in that area..
> Here is their name.
> *The Links Road Animal & Bird Clinic*


There’s no point my parents won’t take me


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

How is Buttercup this morning?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> How is Buttercup this morning?


I let her free range. When I walk to her she walks slowly and she made a small chirping noise too. But yeah her poop was black and had yellow stuff around because yesterday I put oil at her vent. But her poop is liquid.. I gave her a 1 hour Epsom salt bath (I sneaked her in the garage) and then put her in a box with food and water/. This morning I let her out but I can’t see her right now because I’m at school right now


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> I let her free range. When I walk to her she walks slowly and she made a small chirping noise too. But yeah her poop was black and had yellow stuff around because yesterday I put oil at her vent. But her poop is liquid.. I gave her a 1 hour Epsom salt bath (I sneaked her in the garage) and then put her in a box with food and water/. This morning I let her out but I can’t see her right now because I’m at school right now


Unless you're sure of what is wrong with Buttercup, I'd suggest you keep her separated from your other hens in case she has something that will spread and make the others sick.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> Unless you're sure of what is wrong with Buttercup, I'd suggest you keep her separated from your other hens in case she has something that will spread and make the others sick.


Alright, where should I keep her separated? In the coop? I just cant believe it, buttercup was healthy literally 3 days ago like she was fine. how can she suddenly get so sick? Like her comb is drooping down too... do you know whats wrong with her? I dont know if its eggbound i didnt feel a super hard round thing either.. also i put her in a warm bath for an hour too and theres no egg. Could the egg already broke inside??


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Alright, where should I keep her separated? In the coop? I just cant believe it, buttercup was healthy literally 3 days ago like she was fine. how can she suddenly get so sick? Like her comb is drooping down too... do you know whats wrong with her? I dont know if its eggbound i didnt feel a super hard round thing either.. also i put her in a warm bath for an hour too and theres no egg. Could the egg already broke inside??


The garage is fine; just well away from the others-not in the coop. I do not want you getting in trouble at school. When you have some free time, tell my the symptoms again. I'm afraid I wasn't online much yesterday and can't find where you told of her illness. It may be a reproductive problem, but I doubt its egg binding as it has gone on too long; the egg would have been laid by now or Buttercup would have died. Now, you need to get on with school before a teacher becomes ticked off.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> The garage is fine; just well away from the others-not in the coop. I do not want you getting in trouble at school. When you have some free time, tell my the symptoms again. I'm afraid I wasn't online much yesterday and can't find where you told of her illness. It may be a reproductive problem, but I doubt its egg binding as it has gone on too long; the egg would have been laid by now or Buttercup would have died. Now, you need to get on with school before a teacher becomes ticked off.


I will tell you at lunch time.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> The garage is fine; just well away from the others-not in the coop. I do not want you getting in trouble at school. When you have some free time, tell my the symptoms again. I'm afraid I wasn't online much yesterday and can't find where you told of her illness. It may be a reproductive problem, but I doubt its egg binding as it has gone on too long; the egg would have been laid by now or Buttercup would have died. Now, you need to get on with school before a teacher becomes ticked off.


Its fine Im going to sneak. Ok so basically buttercup is just standing in one place with her comb a bit purple and drooping down. Her tail is down and she close her eyes. She also has a vent with no feathers and its turning yellow.. Her poop is liquid with some solid gooey black thing. Also with yellow stuff around probably because of the oil i put in her vent.. her abdomen feels a bit squishy too. 

This started a week ago where I noticed her limping a bit. I gave her two epsom salt baths with oil in her vent but after the first bath she got worse and started opening her mouth and fell down. Later on at night I gave her another epsom salt bath and put her in a box in the garage for the night. She only pooped once with yellow stuff.
This morning I let her free range and she walked slowly but then stood there. Then she pooped the yellow stuff with black stuff. Then i gave her some water and apple cider vinegar. And then i had to go to school.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't separate her. The others have already been exposed if it is something contagious. You don't want to stress more than she already is.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Don't separate her. The others have already been exposed if it is something contagious. You don't want to stress more than she already is.


Okay so I let her free range?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't separate her. The others have already been exposed if it is something contagious. You don't want to stress more than she already is.


I guess we are going to disagree on this one. There is no way to know if and when she became contagious and to assume the others are already exposed is ... Better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> There’s no point my parents won’t take me


Not even if it's 20 or 30 mins away?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Not even if it's 20 or 30 mins away?


Just nvm, its just not an option..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> I guess we are going to disagree on this one. There is no way to know if and when she became contagious and to assume the others are already exposed is ... Better to be safe than sorry.


Ok um so what should I do?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Just nvm, its just not an option..


Umm, ok


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ok um so what should I do?


First you have a private message under "Conversations". People will disagree on what is best, and it is late to separate Buttercup. I still say do it. In the future, always separate sick birds until you're sure it is safe to have them together. You will save many birds by doing this. If you keep having birds as pets, there will come a time when disease will strike.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

danathome said:


> First you have a private message under "Conversations". People will disagree on what is best, and it is late to separate Buttercup. I still say do it. In the future, always separate sick birds until you're sure it is safe to have them together. You will save many birds by doing this. If you keep having birds as pets, there will come a time when disease will strike.


Okay thanks


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's been saying the bird has been off for more than a week now. The bird has remained with the flock. I would say a week plus of exposure means quarantine is a bit late.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> She's been saying the bird has been off for more than a week now. The bird has remained with the flock. I would say a week plus of exposure means quarantine is a bit late.


She just started to get very sick yesterday. Could I separate her in the shed??


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> She just started to get very sick yesterday. Could I separate her in the shed??


Do you have a crate? You might be able to keep her inside. I've done it when I have had sick ones before.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have a crate? You might be able to keep her inside. I've done it when I have had sick ones before.


My parents don’t want a sick chicken inside


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My parents don’t want a sick chicken inside


Really? My mom and dad feel so bad for dying animals. We had a cat that my mom didn't even really care for but when he died she started crying..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Really? My mom and dad feel so bad for dying animals. We had a cat that my mom didn't even really care for but when he died she started crying..


My mom is angry at me for no reason so that’s why


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> My mom is angry at me for no reason so that’s why


So that's why she won't let you bring her inside? Maybe you should beg her to..


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> So that's why she won't let you bring her inside? Maybe you should beg her to..


Uhm I did


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Oh well, then..


----------

